# Have you ever seen a moonspotted lamancha?



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been thinking of this, has anyone ever seen one? I know they come in different colors, do they only have moonspots if their crossed with Nigerian? I thought it'd be cool to see one!:wink:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Skyla of J.O.Y. Farms has one named Hallie.
I think she had a moonspot or two or they could have faded


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trudy  but I cheat she's 3/4 boer lol. But your right I think the only spotted ones are crosses and very rare.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love her


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out his tail real close :lol:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Moonspotted Nubians crossed with Lamanchas can produce moon spotted Manchas


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our Electra is a registered purebred LaMancha and is spotted, but I don't think they're actual moon spots.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My goodness ! I have never seen such beautiful LaManchas and LaMancha 
crosses !!!! WOW !

I think Hallie did have moonspots , i have to dig up her baby pictures. She is purebred LaMancha  Unless Skyla finds this thread first


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't say I've seen any on Hallie.. I'll have to look her over next time I go out! Lol But Gracie has some  but she's a Nubian LOL!

I did see a really spotted one on the live stream for Nationals this year  she was pretty cool


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's so pretty, Jessica! I love spotted goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  she is such a love bug and so thankful her mama had her before I had to sell her  
Awhile back.....way back someone posted a picture of a spotted lamancha that was for sale. She was totally stunning!!! I tried to find it on here but couldn't. It was before I bred Trudy's mom which was where I got the idea to breed to a dapple.
Jill, your bucks tail looks like those white peacocks spots. I think it looks cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Ohh your goats are cute! :-D


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can't say I've seen any on Hallie.. I'll have to look her over next time I go out! Lol But Gracie has some  but she's a Nubian LOL!
> 
> I did see a really spotted one on the live stream for Nationals this year  she was pretty cool


Are you totally sure ? I could have sworn she had one or two when she was born&#8230;.I think we saw them a couple days afterwards&#8230;&#8230;.buy , i need some ginseng :?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

There could be... I just haven't seen any recently! :lol: she has lots of winter fuzz right now so hard to tell..


----------

